# S7 300 Starter Kit



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2005)

Hallo! 

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen woher ich das dieses Starter Kit bekomme? Oder gibt es das nur von Siemens direkt? Dann ist es doch bestimmt 3 mal so teuer oder irre ich mich da! 
Was kostet es denn bei Siemens? Hat sich das schon mal jemand bestellt und hat Erfahrung damit?

MfG

Electronaut


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 Februar 2005)

Hallo,
wenn Du bei einer Firma beschäftigt bist, nachfragen ob die bei Siemens Kunde sind, dann bekommst Du %, 10-15% müßten mindestens drin sein.

Ein günstigere Variante ist Ebay, man muß nur wissen was man will, das macht dann nur den Bruchteil des Siemenspreises.
Konrad bietet auch Siemens an weiss aber nicht ob das Starterkit angeboten wird, die Preise orientieren sich aber am Siemenskatalog.

mfg
Dietmar


----------



## bapfy (4 Februar 2005)

10-15% min? <-> sorry aber in Sachen Prozenten hat Siemens Sparstrümpfe an!


----------



## SPS Markus (4 Februar 2005)

Hi bapfy,

ich denke das kommt auf die Menge an die du so im jahr umsetzt.
15-25% sind da wirklich ohne Probleme drin.

Markus


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 Februar 2005)

@ bapfy: kommt immer auf dem Umsatz an, und meistens hat man einen Stammverkäufer mit dem Reden kann das es eben für privat ist. Beispiel: Logo Einsteiger Paket Normalpreis ca150€ Vorzugspreis 130€ incl Märchensteuer.
Ist doch das gleiche: Metabo Bohrmaschine gleicher Preis bei obi, Hagebau, usw....., bei unserem Hauslieferant in der Auslage auch, nach kurzem Gespräch 20% runter.
Man darf sich nur nicht schäbig dabei vorkommen.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## bapfy (4 Februar 2005)

hab nur die Erfahrung gemacht dass bei anderen Firmen einfach mehr geht


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Februar 2005)

Electronaut schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen woher ich das dieses Starter Kit bekomme? Oder gibt es das nur von Siemens direkt? Dann ist es doch bestimmt 3 mal so teuer oder irre ich mich da!
> Was kostet es denn bei Siemens? Hat sich das schon mal jemand bestellt und hat Erfahrung damit?



Mahlzeit,

die Siemensrabatte für kleine Kunden sind 
irgendwo zwischen geschrumpft bis nicht 
mehr vorhanden. Das ist aber Politik, 
kleine Kunden sollen im Elektrogroßhandel kaufen,
hier im Süden ist das z. B. Löffelhardt.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## MatMer (25 Februar 2005)

Hallo,
Habe auch mal nach dem Starterkit gesucht bei Ebay kriegt man es nicht
Conrad bietet leider nur die S7 -200 Reihe an
und ich würde auch Ebay empfehlen habe gerade ein wenig was zusammengstellt und es ist erschreckend was man da sparen kann, allerdings muss man dann auch die Gefahr mit den gebrauchten Sachen akzeptieren


----------

